# Hello IM!



## grAnabolic (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys!!

Just a quick post to say all of you hi. We just became member into that great community. We are sure we will share knowledge and experiences that will make us all grow!

Al the best!!

grAnabolic Team


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2012)

grAnabolic, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## grAnabolic (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks dude!


----------



## grAnabolic (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi
We sent you a private message. MAybe you can contact us when you would find some time?
Thanks


----------



## brazey (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome bro!


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## grAnabolic (May 1, 2012)

brazey said:


> Welcome...



Thanks mate! Happy to be here!


----------



## grAnabolic (May 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Cary19 (May 1, 2012)

Most well come on this forum all new member who join this forum .
I am glad to join this forum for information share and get knowledge for body building .
This is best forum for information and body health . I like it and i hope i will get valid information which guide me .


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------

